# Ebay seller Marblekg



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jul 20, 2019)

How do some sellers not get put out of business on E-bay? In my humble option most of this sellers plants are hugely overpriced. The ones that seem to be priced fairly usual have almost no roots. Luckily he is not a paph or phrag seller. This is one of the lines that he prints in his description 'SELLER RETAINS THE RIGHT TO SHIP A REPLACEMENT PLANT FOR ANY REASON' and in capital just like I wrote. I wouldn't consider buying a plant from this seller no matter how bad I wanted it. Check it out and judge for yourself.


----------



## Tony (Jul 21, 2019)

I was looking at his plants recently, he offers a wide selection of bifoliate Catts and if his pics are true to the plants he ships then he is putting some work into them before sale. I bought some cheap bareroot forbesii and porphyroglossa from a seller on Facebook recently and they immediately went into shock and lost half their pseudobulbs within a week of arriving. I don't have a problem with his pricing knowing how long it will take my plants to look like his listings.


----------



## Hugorchids (Jul 22, 2019)

I bought some Catts some years ago and tested from virus. two of the plants tested positive for CymMV mosiac.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jul 22, 2019)

The part that gets me the most is that one line "'SELLER RETAINS THE RIGHT TO SHIP A REPLACEMENT PLANT FOR ANY REASON'


----------



## xiphius (Jul 23, 2019)

Bob in Albany N.Y. said:


> The part that gets me the most is that one line "'SELLER RETAINS THE RIGHT TO SHIP A REPLACEMENT PLANT FOR ANY REASON'



I assume this is a listing where you are buying the plant pictured? If that is the case, then I would imagine they are just covering their butt in case something happens to the plant pictured during bidding, etc. But then, it all depends on their reputation as a grower/seller and the price as to whether or not you wanna trust them to send you a good quality plant (even if it isn't the plant pictured). I have bought a fair number of plants off Ebay, and have generally been pleased with what I got (but I am pretty careful about who I buy from).


----------



## justagirlart (Aug 22, 2019)

Stay away from him.


----------



## Hien (Aug 22, 2019)

justagirlart said:


> Stay away from him.


could you elucidate of why? is it the price? is it the health of the plants? is it the correctness of labeling ? the communication? or other factors?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 23, 2019)

I agree with Bob. For me, buying plants on eBay is the second best thing to visiting a nursery or attending a show where I pick out my own plants after close examinations because I get to see what I'm getting. 
What's the point if you get something else? Perhaps, if the seller sends you the photos of a replacement plant AND you agree with it then, it sounds alright. Otherwise, it seems like a scam to me. 
Btw, he does have some nice big plants and compots. I just have not bought any from him, though. 
I have not had any bad experience buying plants on eBay. I always got what was advertised on the list.


----------

